# Lifestyles & Discussion > Family, Parenting & Education > Books & Literature >  The War Against Population: The Economics and Ideology of World Population Control

## FrankRep

*The War Against Population: The Economics and Ideology of World Population Control*
- Jacqueline Kasun, 1988


*Book Review*


James J. Drummey | The New American
April 24, 1989


"Too Many Mouths" shrieks the headline in a Time magazine story on January 2nd. The subhead reads: "The Problem: Swarms of people are running out of food and space." The solution proposed by Time? "Make birth-control information and devices available to every man and woman." Through the media, the government, and the schools, the population propaganda beat goes on. The propaganda is so pervasive that few people would even think to question it.

The fact of the matter is, however, that overpopulation is one of the greatest myths of the 20th century. There is no "population crisis." The earth is not running out of food, energy sources, or space. The purpose of the hysterical predictions of disaster is to give a coterie of national and international planners control over people's lives. "The real problem of government family planning," says Dr. Jacqueline Kasun in The War Against Population, "is not one of families out of control, but of planners out of control."

A professor of economics at Humboldt State University in California, Dr. Kasun has done a masterful job of collecting information about the dozens of organizations that make up the U.S. population establishment and refuting their false dogmas, point by point, with a mountain of data, some of it contained in eye-opening charts and graphs. She has provided valuable information about the origins of the population-control movement and the role played by Margaret Sanger, the Rockefellers, and others, and she has listed and described the activities of 35 organizations and foundations devoted to limiting population.

"The story of the population-control movement -- its history and organization and leaders -- is a story of the growth and development of great power," says Dr. Kasun. "Massive amounts of money and powerful political influence are involved. In the United States alone, a constituency of 3,100 publicly subsidized birth control agencies with 40,000 workers has emerged. Universities and research agencies, with thousands of workers, receive hundreds of millions of dollars annually for their work in population control."

The author has exposed the paradox of the United States, supposedly the exemplar of free enterprise, leading the coercive anti-natalist campaign abroad. "Since 1965," she says, "the United States has contributed more to foreign population-control programs than all other countries combined and has pressured other countries and international agencies to back the programs." Bureaucrats at the Agency for International Development (AID), the U.S. foreign aid agency, stated their goal in 1974 to bring about "a two-child family on the average" throughout the world by the year 2000.

A brief review cannot do justice to a book chock full of statistics that put the lie to the claims of population alarmists. One has to read the book to get the full value of Dr. Kasun's research. Her convincing conclusions, based on careful studies by other authorities, include the following: that present methods of farming could produce enough food to feed an American-type diet to seven times the current world population; that the entire population of the world could be put into the state of Texas, with each man, woman, and child occupying 1,500 square feet of space; and that there is no chance of the world running out of energy sources or raw materials. In summary:


Resources, far from being limited, are abounding. No more than 1 to 3 percent of the earth's ice-free land area is occupied by human beings, less than one-ninth is used for agricultural purposes. Eight times, and perhaps as much as twenty-two times, the world's present population could support itself at the present standard of living, using present technology; and this leaves half the earth's land surface open to wildlife and conservation areas. The ubiquitous and over-worked visitor from Mars would be astonished to discover that the earth planet, with its resources barely touched, its yawning spaces, and its human fertility rapidly declining, is in the throes of a panic about overpopulation.

Jacqueline Kasun also exposes the phony claims of those promoting sex education in the schools and decrying the "epidemic" of teenage pregnancy. Declaring that explicit sex-ed courses "break down all personal reserve on sexual matters," the author cites studies showing that the new sex-education programs have actually increased adolescent pregnancy, particularly in those areas where the most money was spent to counteract teen pregnancy. Where births to teenagers have gone down, it is due not to sex education or birth-control clinics, but to abortion. "The chief effects of the government programs," says Jacqueline Kasun, "have probably been to encourage abortions to terminate the pregnancies incited by the programs themselves."

There must be a radical reversal of U.S. population policy, says Dr. Kasun, and the restoration of traditional religious, social, cultural, and political values. She says that any new policy "must stop the government from subsidizing, and the educational system from indoctrinating the people" in the anti-population philosophy.

----------


## I<3Liberty

Actually, teen pregnancy is higher in areas where abstinence only sex education is taught. 

I think these people that believe there is a population control conspiracy, are a bit whacked out. 

Comprehensive sex education and birth control doesn't tell people "you should only have X amount of kids because the population is growing out of control." It's simply taught, so teens can make informed decisions and (hopefully after marriage) make use of birth control when they wish to delay, space pregnancies or prevent it. Birth control education allows women to have a choice without getting into the morally questionable roams of abortion. 

The decline in fertility rate was a good thing because it followed a decline in childhood death. Way back in the day, people might have had 6 or 7 kids, but only 2 or 3 made it to adulthood. Many babies and kids died before they had a chance to live life. Today, childhood death in the developed world is quite rare. The number one killer of kids (childhood cancer) kills around 7 kids per day.

----------


## donnay

> Actually, teen pregnancy is higher in areas where abstinence only sex education is taught. 
> 
> I think these people that believe there is a population control conspiracy, are a bit whacked out. 
> 
> Comprehensive sex education and birth control doesn't tell people "you should only have X amount of kids because the population is growing out of control." It's simply taught, so teens can make informed decisions and (hopefully after marriage) make use of birth control when they wish to delay, space pregnancies or prevent it. Birth control education allows women to have a choice without getting into the morally questionable roams of abortion. 
> 
> The decline in fertility rate was a good thing because it followed a decline in childhood death. Way back in the day, people might have had 6 or 7 kids, but only 2 or 3 made it to adulthood. Many babies and kids died before they had a chance to live life. Today, childhood death in the developed world is quite rare. The number one killer of kids (childhood cancer) kills around 7 kids per day.



I see your indoctrination has worked well for you. 

You ought to take the time and research the eugenics programs pushed by the Carnegies and Rockefellers.   



*"In 1902, Andrew Carnegie founded the Carnegie Institute which among other things, funded the Eugenics Record Office in America. The ERO (1910-1944) operated from Cold Spring Harbor in New York. Eugenics policies, which led to the sterilization of thousands of Americans, were developed in this office.

The Rockefellers, perhaps more so, were also heavily involved with eugenics. Rockefeller influence in American eugenics can be traced to the beginnings of Cold Spring Harbor Laboratories. John D. Rockefeller, along with Averell Harriman  gave $11 million to create the facility in the early 1900′s. Rockefeller influence also spread overseas to Germany, where the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Psychiatry, and the Kaiser Wilhelm Institute for Eugenics, Anthropology and Human Heredity resided. Much of the money used to run these facilities  came from Rockefeller. These weren’t just average scientific institutes; the Kaiser Wilhelm Institutes would become  the center for Nazi eugenics programs. 

As documented by Gary Allen in “The Rockefeller File” the Rockefellers continue to give money to eugenics and population control related organizations,


“In 1970, the Rockefeller Brothers Fund gave $500,000 to the Population Council. The Rockefeller Foundation gave ecology grants of $10,000 to the New School for Social Research, and $10,000 to the Population Reference Bureau.”

In 1973, the Rockefeller Foundation again gave $500,000 to the Population Council and $25,000 to the Population Crisis Committee, while the Rockefeller Brothers Fund gave $250,000 to the Population Council, and $250,000 to the Population Institute.

The Population Council was founded by John D. Rockefeller the 3rd in 1952. The first president of the Council, Frederick Osborn, was appointed by Rockefeller. Osborn was the leader of the American Eugenics Society, and member of the Galton Society, founded in 1918.

Osborn stated in the 1956 edition of “The Eugenics Review” that,


“…the reasons advanced must be generally acceptable reasons. Let’s stop telling anyone that they have a genetically inferior genetic quality, for they will never agree. Let’s base our proposals on the desirability of having children born in homes where they will get affectionate and responsible care, and perhaps our proposals will be accepted. It seems to me that if it is to progress as it should, eugenics must follow new policies and state its case anew, and that from this rebirth we may, even in our own lifetime, see it moving at last towards the high goals which Galton set for it.”

Killing to save the earth

Since the early days of eugenics, a new “brand” of this science has emerged in modern times. The environmental branch of eugenics believes that, due to overpopulation, measures must be taken to either impede population growth through various eugenic policies, or take drastic measures to eliminate living human beings from the earth. Unlike those who advocate eugenics to strictly rid humanity of “undesirables,” some advocate the culling of humanity in general in order to save planet earth.   Many globalist initiatives surround environmental issues, one of which has been population control and reduction.

John Glad, a professor of Russian studies who has taught at several universities and worked for the Woodrow Wilson International Center for Scholars, wrote a book titled “Future Human Evolution: Eugenics in the Twenty-First Century.” In the introduction, Glad writes,


“Eugenics views itself as the fourth leg of the chair of civilization, the other three being a) a thrifty expenditure of natural resources, b) mitigation of environmental pollution, and c) maintenance of a human population not exceeding the planet’s carrying capacity. Eugenics, which can be thought of as human ecology, is thus part and parcel of the environmental movement.”


Notable quotes:

“In order to stabilize world population, we must eliminate 350,000 people per day. It is a horrible thing to say, but it’s just as bad not to say it.” – Jacques Cousteau

“The world has a cancer, and that cancer is man.” – Merton Lambert, former spokesman for the Rockefeller foundation

“…The first task is population control at home. How do we go about it? Many of my colleagues feel that some sort of compulsory birth regulation would be necessary to achieve such control. One plan often mentioned involves the addition of temporary sterilants to water supplies or staple food. Doses of the antidote would be carefully rationed by the government to produce the desired population size.” – Paul Ehrlich, The Population Bomb, p.130-131

“If I were reincarnated I would wish to be returned to earth as a killer virus to lower human population levels.”  - Prince Phillip, Duke of Edinburgh, leader of the World Wildlife Fund – quoted in “Are You Ready For Our New Age Future?,” Insiders Report, American Policy Center, December ’95

“A total population of 250-300 million people, a 95% decline from present levels, would be ideal.”  – Ted Turner – CNN founder and UN supporter – quoted in the McAlvany Intelligence Advisor, June ’96

“Even though it is quite true that any radical eugenic policy will be for many years politically and psychologically impossible, it will be important for UNESCO to see that the eugenic problem is examined with the greatest care, and that the public mind is informed of the issues at stake so that much that now is unthinkable may at least become thinkable.” – Sir Julian Huxley, first director general of UNESCO (1946-1948)*


Source:
http://www.oldthinkernews.com/2007/0...first-century/


Do your homework before you begin to spew the brainwashed BS.  Depopulation has NOTHING to do with global warming, or people using up all the earth's resources...it has EVERYTHING to do with control.

----------


## I<3Liberty

^ Oh, Donnay... we've had this conversation countless times. 

Yes, the eugenics movement is pretty sketchy, but comprehensive sex education and contraceptives are not part of any eugenics movement.

Not everyone shares the same anti-premarital sex beliefs we do, so the next best thing we can hope for is that people are practicing safe sex. Comprehensive sex ed resulted in a lowered teen pregnancy rate and less STDs. I agree that comprehensive sex ed shouldn't be subsidized -- kids ought to hear it from an older relative or close adult friend. Many would even prefer to hear it from Google or a brochure (much less awkward.) Either way, it's important they obtain that information (especially for teens that do engage in pre-marital sex.) 

Forced sterilization and contraceptives are two very different things. We all agree that the forced sterilization this article mentions, is morally wrong. Contraceptives empower men and women to space and plan pregnancies. Kids are costly and it's pregnancy is a huge commitment for the mother to take on, so using contraceptives is a responsible move for women that do not wish to become pregnant or couples that cannot support a child whether it be financially, emotionally, or physically.

----------


## donnay

> ^ Oh, Donnay... we've had this conversation countless times. 
> 
> *Yes, the eugenics movement is pretty sketchy, but comprehensive sex education and birth control isn't part of any eugenics movement.*
> 
> Not everyone shares the same anti-premarital sex beliefs we do, so the next best thing we can hope for is that people are practicing safe sex. Comprehensive sex ed resulted in a lowered teen pregnancy rate and less STDs. I agree that comprehensive sex ed shouldn't be subsidized -- kids ought to hear it from an older relative or close adult friend. Many would even prefer to hear it from Google or a brochure (much less awkward.) Either way, it's important they obtain that information (especially for teens that do engage in pre-marital sex.)


Planned Parenthood was started by a known racists and eugenicist Margaret Sanger.


*10-Eye-Opening Quotes From Planned Parenthood Founder Margaret Sanger*
http://www.lifenews.com/2013/03/11/1...rgaret-sanger/


Oh and Bill Gates' father was also part of the Planned Parenthood group.





> Forced sterilization and contraceptives are two very different things. We all agree that the forced sterilization this article mentions, is morally wrong. Contraceptives empower men and women to space and plan pregnancies. Kids are costly and it's pregnancy is a huge commitment for the mother to take on, so using contraceptives is a responsible move for women that do not wish to become pregnant or couples that cannot support a child whether it be financially, emotionally, or physically.



If there wasn't a welfare program people would figure these things out relatively quick.  Madison Avenue and Hollywood sell sex.  The morals in this country are in the toilet and individual responsibility seems to be a thing of the past.  Self-control and self-worth is empowering!

----------


## I<3Liberty

> Planned Parenthood was started by a known racists and eugenicist Margaret Sanger.
> 
> 
> *10-Eye-Opening Quotes From Planned Parenthood Founder Margaret Sanger*
> http://www.lifenews.com/2013/03/11/1...rgaret-sanger/
> 
> 
> Oh and Bill Gates' father was also part of the Planned Parenthood group.
> 
> ...


While I dislike modern Planned Parenthood's support for abortion (the original Planned Parenthood opposed it), I support their efforts to educate people about safe sex and contraceptives. No, this isn't some crazy population control conspiracy theory, this is simply encouraging people to take responsibility and be proactive instead of waiting and getting an abortion after pregnancy has resulted or having oodles of kids they cannot support. 

I wouldn't say all people are lacking morals or responsibility. There are devoted Christian couples that embrace sex (the Christian Sex Positive Movement) and believe it is an important part of a healthy marriage, and here's nothing immoral about this. The breakdown of morals occurs within the lack of purity (i.e. pre-martial sex and the alike.)

----------


## donnay

> While I dislike modern Planned Parenthood's support for abortion (the original Planned Parenthood opposed it), I support their efforts to educate people about safe sex and contraceptives. No, this isn't some crazy population control conspiracy theory, this is simply encouraging people to take responsibility and be proactive instead of waiting and getting an abortion after pregnancy has resulted or having oodles of kids they cannot support.


The original Planned Parenthood (Started by Margaret Sanger) did not oppose abortions--especially for blacks.  You really need to research it a little more.  Planned Parenthood was started as a eugenicist program to weed out the, as Sanger put it, "the undesirables."  

Woman, Morality, and Birth Control. New York: New York Publishing Company, 1922. Page 12.

"We should hire three or four colored ministers, preferably with social-service backgrounds, and with engaging personalities.  The most successful educational approach to the Negro is through a religious appeal. We don’t want the word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population, and the minister is the man who can straighten out that idea if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members."


Pivot of Civilization, 1922. Here, Margaret Sanger speaks on her eugenic philosophy – that only the types of “quality” people she and her peers viewed as worthy of life should be allowed to live.


"Such parents swell the pathetic ranks of the unemployed. Feeble-mindedness perpetuates itself from the ranks of those who are blandly indifferent to their racial responsibilities. And it is largely this type of humanity we are now drawing upon to populate our world for the generations to come. In this orgy of multiplying and replenishing the earth, this type is pari passu multiplying and perpetuating those direst evils in which we must, if civilization is to survive, extirpate by the very roots."

----------


## I<3Liberty

> The original Planned Parenthood (Started by Margaret Sanger) did not oppose abortions--especially for blacks.  You really need to research it a little more.  Planned Parenthood was started as a eugenicist program to weed out the, as Sanger put it, "the undesirables."  
> 
> Woman, Morality, and Birth Control. New York: New York Publishing Company, 1922. Page 12.
> 
> "We should hire three or four colored ministers, preferably with social-service backgrounds, and with engaging personalities.  The most successful educational approach to the Negro is through a religious appeal. We don’t want the word to go out that we want to exterminate the Negro population, and the minister is the man who can straighten out that idea if it ever occurs to any of their more rebellious members."
> 
> 
> Pivot of Civilization, 1922. Here, Margaret Sanger speaks on her eugenic philosophy – that only the types of “quality” people she and her peers viewed as worthy of life should be allowed to live.
> 
> ...


That's not correct. Marie Stopes founded the first family planning NGO and opposed abortion. She wanted to increase access to contraceptives and family planning information to reduce the number of abortions performed (yes, they were done way back in the early 1900's prior to Roe V. Wade.) Planned Parenthood was a separate branch of the family planning organizations that later switched from the anti-abortion position to funding and providing abortion services.

----------


## donnay

> That's not correct. Marie Stopes founded the first family planning NGO and opposed abortion. She wanted to increase access to contraceptives and family planning information to reduce the number of abortions performed (yes, they were done way back in the early 1900's prior to Roe V. Wade.) Planned Parenthood was a separate branch of the family planning organizations that later switched from the anti-abortion position to funding and providing abortion services.



Margaret Higgins Sanger (September 14, 1879 – September 6, 1966) was an American birth control activist, sex educator, and nurse. Sanger popularized the term birth control, opened the first birth control clinic in the United States, and established organizations that evolved into the Planned Parenthood Federation of America. Sanger's efforts contributed to several judicial cases that helped legalize contraception in the United States. Sanger is a frequent target of criticism by opponents of birth control and has also been criticized for supporting eugenics, but remains an iconic figure in the American reproductive rights movement.[2]

In 1916, Sanger opened the first birth control clinic in the United States, which led to her arrest for distributing information on contraception. Her subsequent trial and appeal generated enormous support for her cause. Sanger felt that in order for women to have a more equal footing in society and to lead healthier lives, they needed to be able to determine when to bear children. She also wanted to prevent unsafe abortions, so-called back-alley abortions, which were common at the time because abortions were usually illegal.

*In 1921, Sanger founded the American Birth Control League, which later became the Planned Parenthood Federation of America.* In New York, she organized the first birth control clinic staffed by all-female doctors, as well as a clinic in Harlem with an entirely African-American staff. In 1929, she formed the National Committee on Federal Legislation for Birth Control, which served as the focal point of her lobbying efforts to legalize contraception in the United States. From 1952 to 1959, Sanger served as president of the International Planned Parenthood Federation. She died in 1966, and is widely regarded as a founder of the modern birth control movement.

Source:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Margaret_Sanger

----------


## I<3Liberty

^ Donnay, it's probably because Marie Stopes was British and while she founded the first family planning NGO, it wasn't in America. She did, however, start her NGO before Planned Parenthood began. Stopes was opposed to Abortion, so she attempted to use contraceptives to take a much more proactive approach to the problem. I've continually suggested that this is the way to go -- once 100% effective contraceptives make it to market, people will have a reliable way to avoid unwanted pregnancy. Abortion rates will surly plummet. It's a win/win/win scenario.

----------

